# France from the air!!!!1



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

Pictures from Survol de France

*Longpont*










*Trévol*










*Vézelay*










*Moustiers-Sainte-Marie*










*Saint-Lizier*










*Avranches*










*Viaduc de Millau*










*Obernai*










*Fontevraud-l'Abbaye*










*Paris*










*Apremont-sur-Allier*










*Courances*










*Chaumont-sur-Loire*










*Cheverny*










*Chambord*










*Saint-Aignan*









*
Chenonceau*










*Chinon*



*Loches*










*Montfort*










*Giverzac*










*Beynac-et-Cazenac*










*Missillac*










*La Brède*










*Saint-Malo*










*Sassetot-le-Mauconduit*










*Jumièges*










*Ferrières*










*Saint-Hilarion*










*Abbaye des Vaulx de Cernay*










*Pierrefonds*


----------



## new-sk (Sep 20, 2008)

wow!truly amaizing!


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

really amazing.


----------



## pixel2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

breathtaking


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing! Nice thread


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Lovely thread. Thanks


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

mg:

:applause:


----------



## MexiQuebecois (Sep 22, 2008)

OMG I think I'm in love!


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

So many Castles !!!


----------



## MOTA (May 18, 2006)

:eek2::applause:
Fantastic


----------



## AJphx (Sep 13, 2002)

nice photos, amazing chateaux


----------



## Kame (Jan 13, 2007)

Beautiful! More to come?


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

More pics!!

*Perroix*










*Les Milandes*










*La Roque-Gageac*










*Bergues*



*Angles-sur-l'Anglin*










*Manderen*










*Gien*










*Sully-sur-Loire*










*Etretat*


----------



## MplsTodd (Apr 13, 2005)

Beautiful towns and photos! Given the state of the economy, these aerials are going to be the closest I get to seeing France for quite a while.

Do you have Fountanebleu par chance?


----------



## Didoluva (Jun 2, 2006)

AMAZING!!!!


----------



## juanico (Sep 30, 2005)

MplsTodd said:


> Do you have Fountanebleu par chance?


Fontainebleau (castle + town in the background)








(photo: Julien Franc)

and nearby Vaulx-le-Vicomte








(photo: Philippe Cerneau)


----------



## pixel2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks for another set of wonderful pictures. :cheers:


----------



## ExtraMuros (Apr 12, 2008)

*Perroix*










Very beautiful and unusual photo of Annecy's lake. Thank you.


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

:master: :master: :master:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome pics ^^


----------



## Bogdan Alexandru (Mar 27, 2008)

words are...


----------



## Sentient Seas (Feb 17, 2007)

Excellent photos!


----------



## JohnnyMoon (Oct 23, 2008)

Fantastic pictures !!

Thanks alot !!


:applause:


----------



## Roque_R (May 30, 2006)

Amazing!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

We need more pics PLEASE :cheers:


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

More!!

*Lille*



















*Gravelines*










*Dunkerque*










*Watten*










*Douai*










*Conde-sur-Lescault*










*Ablain-St-Nazaire*










*Le Crottoy*










*Le Touquet*










*Wissant*










*Amiens*










*Colembert*










*Avranches*










*Torigni-sur-Vire*










*Cergy*










*Pontoise*










*Cires-les-Mello*










*Menouville*










*Chantilly*










*Choisel*










*Vaureal*










*La Roche-Guyon*










*Montbel*










*Anet*










*Saint-Symphorien-le-Château*










*Château du Champ de Bataille*










*Mortagne-au-Perche*










*Chamarande*










*Triel-sur-Seine*










*Saint-Germain-en-Laye*










*Rochefort-en-Yvelines*










*Etretat*










*Les Petites Dalles*










*Binic*










*Saint-Jacut-de-la-Mer*










*Dinard*










*Château de Trévarez*










*Ile Tudy*










*Quimper*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Somev of those towns ^^ are absolutely great; thanks for those photos @jcarloschile :cheers:


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

More!

*Mont-Saint-Michel*










*Saint-Malo*










*Saint-Tropez*










*Bonifacio*










*Fontainebleau*










*Honfleur*










*Haut-Koenigsbourg*










*Saverne*










*[Sélestat/B]










Ribeauvillé










Château de Puymartin










Château de Fleury-la-Forêt








*


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

:master: :eek2: :applause:

Stuning wiews!


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Vive la France!


----------



## CanadianSkyScraper (Sep 5, 2008)

Saint-Malo looks amazing


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Mont St.Michel photo ^^^^ is really amazing


----------



## Wey (Jul 8, 2008)

OMFG, France is just out-of-this-world!!! :drool:

How can a country be so perfect!? It puzzles me!

Excelent thread, thanks for sharing! :applause:


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

More! (southern France)

*Port-Vendres*










*Collioure*










*Cap d'Agde*










*Saint-Guilhem-le-Désert*










*Pont du Gard*










*Nîmes*










*Iles du Frioul*










*Calanque de Morgiou*










*Calanque de Port Miou*










*Port-Grimaud*


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

More!!

*Carcassonne*










*Avignon*










*Gordes*










*Rocamadour*










*Biarritz*










*Toul*










*Sierck-les-Bains*










*Metz*










*Nancy*


----------



## pixel2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

Amazing pictures.
:bow:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing pics indeed


>


Nîmes city looking really very nice


----------



## Alvar Lavague (Aug 24, 2006)

jcarloschile said:


> More!!
> 
> 
> *Triel-sur-Seine*


That's not Triel-sur-Seine, that's another pic of Vauréal and it's Oise river.


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

France, je t'aime!!


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Amazing pics!


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

it can be noticed that some towns in France come with all red rooftops the others come with all black rooftops so what is the reason for a town to go red or black?


----------



## Tetwani (Oct 11, 2008)

Trop beaux les châteaux!! Des vraies œuvres d'arts


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

TheFuturistic said:


> it can be noticed that some towns in France come with all red rooftops the others come with all black rooftops so what is the reason for a town to go red or black?


It's geographical: Northern France "vs" Southern France, and due to the weather (rainy in Northern France & sunny in the south) !!

In the north (north of the Loire River) most of roofings are made with blue slates (& also with metal), while in south (of Loire River), they mainly use tiles (Roman tiles).


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

parcdesprinces said:


> It's geographical: Northern France "vs" Southern France, and due to the weather (rainy in Northern France & sunny in the south) !!
> 
> In the north (north of the Loire River) most of roofings are made with blue slates (& also with metal), while in south (of Loire River), they mainly use tiles (Roman tiles).


thanks for explanations
in general, *which region in France (north or south) the French prefer?
I love most the fields (full of yellow flowers in summer) along the way from Poitier TGV station to Partheney town


----------



## stama (Oct 30, 2009)

*Château de Fénelon*










*Rouffillac*










*Champ de Rivière*










*Les Milandes*










*Lacoste*










*Fayrac*










*Beynac-et-Cazenac*










*Monestier*










*Saint-Médard-d'Excideuil*










*Biron*










*Château-l'Evêque*










*Mont Blanc*


----------



## stama (Oct 30, 2009)

*Sargé-lès-le-Mans*










*Le Pin*










*Malicorne-sur-Sarthe*










*Le Lude*










*Solesmes*










*Château de Sassy*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those chateaux are really very nice @stama :cheers: keep them coming


----------



## NvkR (Oct 12, 2009)

Beautiful Pictures! A great thread that shows the beauty of some unknown places


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

And of course Mont Blanc is gorgeous


>


:cheers:


----------



## NvkR (Oct 12, 2009)

*Paris From Above*

Here is a picture i took while i was in a flight from Paris to Madrid! 

"Paris In Between Clouds"


----------



## GM (Feb 29, 2004)

parcdesprinces said:


> In the north (north of the Loire River) most of roofings are made with blue slates (& also with metal), while in south (of Loire River), they mainly use tiles (Roman tiles).


The contrast can be spectacular : in Nantes (which is crossed by the Loire), the northern suburbs are all dark slates while the southern suburbs are all red tiles.


----------



## MaTech (Jul 15, 2004)

one of the best threats I ever seen in this phorum.. merci


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ That aerial photo of Paris above its great


----------



## NvkR (Oct 12, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ That aerial photo of Paris above its great


Thank you! It's a good thing i had my camera on me while being on this flight! I had to photoshop the photo though... to delete the wing of the airplane on the top right corner of the photo


----------



## lmmo (Nov 15, 2009)

Some great pics!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

NvkR said:


> Thank you! It's a good thing i had my camera on me while being on this flight! I had to photoshop the photo though... to delete the wing of the airplane on the top right corner of the photo


Welcome and thanks again... if you have more aerial photos please post them


----------



## comrade7 (Nov 9, 2005)

Great thread. Amazing photos. France is so beautiful.


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Wow those are some amazing PERFECT PICS !
any updatehno:


----------



## Plumber73 (Mar 3, 2005)

^^ An update? I think I've been chateaud to death.


----------



## sbgr (Jun 23, 2010)

More pics on next page


----------



## sbgr (Jun 23, 2010)

*Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte*










*Arras*










*Le Pouliguen*










*Noyers*










*Wimereux*










*Lampaul-Plouarzel*










*Le Conquet*










*Guernes*










*Roscoff*










*Lompret*










*Château de Voisins*










*Magny-en-Vexin*










*Saint-Renan*


----------



## sbgr (Jun 23, 2010)

There's more to come!


----------



## skyscraper03 (Feb 12, 2005)

A lot of beautiful western architecture in France.
Almost made me dream to build my own castle or chateau some day.
Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Vive La France!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice aerial photos from France; those towns are really beautiful


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> Vive La France!


Indeed  

BTW, only 4 days to go till.........:

*Paris From The Air* :bowtie: (again)





:runaway:


----------



## Puto (Jan 4, 2004)

Fantastic pictures, France is indeed a beautiful country! kay:


----------



## lic (Jul 24, 2010)

*Morlaix*










*Château-Chalon*










*Château de Trévarez*










*Château de Mespoulet*










*Château de Puymartin*










*Saint-Symphorien-le-Château*










*Château du Mesnil*










*Château du Marais*










*Douarnenez*










*Carhaix-Plouguer*










*Roscoff*










*Landerneau*










*La Forest*










*Ile Tudy*










*Tréboul*










*Pont-Aven*










*Saint-Pol-de-Léon*











*Guingamp*










*Dahouët*










*Lannion*










*Mûr-de-Bretagne*










*Hennebont*










*Golfe du Morbihan*










*Quéven*










*Auray*










*Penn Lann*









*Le Bono*










*Locmiquelic*


----------



## Mekky II (Oct 29, 2003)

Rouen










Evreux










Veules-les-Roses










Etretat










Trouville










Cabourg










Honfleur


----------



## mol30 (Jul 25, 2010)

*Freneuse*










*Etretat*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again very nice, awesome aerial photos from France :cheers:


----------



## mol30 (Jul 25, 2010)

*Nantes*










*Malicorne-sur-Sarthe*










*Sargé-lès-le-Mans*










*Anet*










*Maintenon*










*Rambouillet*


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Lyon


Lyon (France) by bidi1, on Flickr


Grenoble


Grenoble by night (saint Eynard) by Philgood Society, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Nice









Pierre behar (Panoramio)


Besançon









jean ROUBY (Panoramio)


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Montpellier


Montpellier by cercamon, on Flickr


Avignon


agglomération (AVIGNON,FR84) by jean-louis zimmermann, on Flickr


----------



## Alkareem (Jul 20, 2010)

France is quite wonderful.


----------



## diskojoe (Apr 8, 2009)

:banana:this is by far my favorite thread on ssc.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those aerial photos of Montpellier and Besançon are really very nice


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Suburbs of Lille:

*Quesnoy-sur-Deûle*


DSC01789 Quesnoy sur Deûle by antoine alacusos, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Wambrechies*


DSC00182 Wambrechies by antoine alacusos, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

You're welcome Alpha/S. 


*Château de Chenonceaux*


Vue aérienne du château de Chenonceau sur le Cher, Chenonceau, France 2009 by Baloulumix, on Flickr


*Versailles*


Chateau de Versailles - Raven II by Jean-Christophe Dichant, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*La Chaise-Dieu*


Photo de la Chaise Dieu en vue aérienne en auvergne. by combraille, on Flickr


*Pourrières*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sergerobert/3894475376/in/set-72157622149525725/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Saint-Denis, Reunion Island*









JLH974 (Panoramio)


Los Angeles ou...? by x3401, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Lille*


LILLE : vue du BEFFROI by liloumulti, on Flickr


vue du BEFFROI by liloumulti, on Flickr


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Wowwww... loved the green, the buildings, everything!


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Cap Ferret*









Jacques Rouaux (Vues aériennes Bordeaux)









Patrick Miramont (Panoramio)


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Chaîne des Puys, Auvergne*


Stripes by shootston, on Flickr


*Lake Serre-Ponçon*


Serre Ponçon by Rom_1, on Flickr


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

^^
:uh:mg:


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Oi Cauê, nice to meet you here 

Brittany:

*Bréhat Island*









Olivier Vaudel (Survol de France)


*Bénodet*


Untitled by Philippe Doucet ツ Photography, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Calanque d'En Vau*


Calanques En Vau II (56) by akunamatata, on Flickr



En Vau by anthoo13, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Neuf-Brisach*, Alsace









Hervé Colson (Survol de France)


*Saline Royale*, Arc-et-Senans, Franche-Comté


La Saline Royale by Salamandre, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Puimichel*, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence









Jean-Gérard Huguet (Survol de France)

*Hourtin-Carcans Lake*, Aquitaine


----------



## lont (Oct 1, 2010)

*Fontainebleau*










*Cahors*










*Freneuse*










*Burnhaupt-le-Haut*










*Avon*










*Bretten*


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Above *Lake Annecy*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/brulama/3787552609/

Duingt









http://www.flickr.com/photos/doogly/3897403628/in/photostream/


Dents de Lafon









http://www.flickr.com/photos/drkaup/4923667666/in/photostream/


Massif du Mont Blanc









http://www.flickr.com/photos/drkaup/4923669944/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@charpentier: thanks for continuing updating this thread; very nice aerial photos


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Yes, lont updated this thread only two days ago and I agree! 

More...

*Bora-Bora*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tahitipix/2732537808/


*Saint-Barthélemy*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nycgraeme/2356854568/in/photostream/


*Réunion Island, Cirque de Mafate*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vancayzeele/4223222788/in/set-72157622910406861


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

South West France...

*Sainte-Foy-la-Grande*


) by ilona.., on Flickr


*Moliets-et-Maâ*









Patrick Miramont (Panoramio)


*Soorts-Hossegor*









Jacques Rouaux vues-aeriennes-bordeaux


*Biarritz*









Jacques Rouaux vues-aeriennes-bordeaux


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Mont-Saint-Michel*


Mont Saint-Michel 10 by Fanny et Anthony (NonSenZ), on Flickr


Mont Saint-Michel 13 by Fanny et Anthony (NonSenZ), on Flickr


*Normandy*


#182/365 La "Haute" Normandie by iPh4n70M, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Brittany*

Costaérès Manor, Trégastel


Costaeres 9 by Fanny et Anthony (NonSenZ), on Flickr


Portsall, municipality of Ploudalmézeau


Portsall by Brestitude, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Paris*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bb-limousin/2969169546/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3206173526/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/thomas_rodriguez/4897732909/in/photostream/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

South West France, in the vicinity of Arcachon









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sjohanna/3170961771/









Patrick Miramont (Panoramio)









Mtu33260 (Wikimedia Commons)









Yann Arthus-Bertrand-Fan (Panoramio)


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

C'est incroyable! J'adore la France!!!
Seriously, what other country (besides perhaps Italy) match that variety of landscapes mixed with all those historic and artistic treasures?


----------



## Waluigi (Jan 19, 2008)

aljuarez said:


> C'est incroyable! J'adore la France!!!
> Seriously, what other country (besides perhaps Italy) match that variety of landscapes mixed with all those historic and artistic treasures?



I was going to say USA, but then I saw the last part of your sentence.

Great photos, France is really beautiful! Drove through France from the north, wich was an experience I'll never forget. 

(Kudos to France for making me use my first post


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

Waluigi said:


> Kudos to France for making me use my first post


:devil:

We (the French people), worked hard for that :yes: !!!

MAIS, bienvenue dans le forum des "grincheux" !


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Thanks for your visit aljuarez and Waluigi, glad you enjoyed the photos 


Bonifacio


Bonifacio by olaborda, on Flickr


Pampelonne Beach, near Saint-Tropez


illustration photo architecture aérienne by PRESSWALL, on Flickr


Moustiers-Sainte-Marie


Moustiers sant marie - Lac Sant Croix 079 by Seahorse-Cologne, on Flickr


Thonon-les-Bains and the Alps


Thonon-les-Bains by oobwoodman, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Bora-Bora*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tahitipix/3022811141/in/photostream/


*Réunion Island*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3193391043/in/set-72157612191438539/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/freducs/4104115210/in/set-72157622813600150/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Forteresse de Salses*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kapormes/3777175652/in/photostream/


*Brienne-le-Château*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/officetourisme-brienne/4742529620/in/photostream/


*Vaux-le-Vicomte*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/scazenave/5166899275/in/set-72157625241478233/


*Chenonceau*

Château de Chenonceau by scazenave, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

North of France

Lesquin









Francis Bocquet (Panoramio)


Bergues









Francis Bocquet (Panoramio)

Le Crotoy









dany-jc (Panoramio)

Le Touquet









Jean-Yves Guilloteau (Survol de France)


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Lyon









http://www.flickr.com/photos/moment-of-truth/4482890983/in/photostream/


L'Isle-d'Abeau, new town


DSCN8092 by 6franc6, on Flickr


Marseille


Marseille by Jean (tarkastad), on Flickr


Montauban


Montauban vue du ciel by M-Vyler, on Flickr


Avignon


palais des papes (AVIGNON,FR84) by jean-louis zimmermann, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Château d'Aiguines


Trigance 2010 Gorges du Verdon 20 Château d'Aiguines by Stephanie Booth, on Flickr


Chambord


Château de Chambord by scazenave, on Flickr


Château de Chambord by scazenave, on Flickr


Cheverny


Château de Cheverny by scazenave, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Le Grand-Lucé*, Maine









Giraudon Francis (Panoramio)


*Brouage*, Saintonge









Giraudon Francis (Panoramio)


*Carcassonne*, Languedoc









Jacques Duval (Survol de France)


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Morlaix*, Brittany









Frédéric Le Mouillour (Survol de France)


*Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer*, Provence









Bruno Boudet (Survol de France)


*Port-Grimaud*, Provence









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sergerobert/2638849618/in/set-72157605989697483/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Beautiful, very nice aerial photos from France


----------



## lont (Oct 1, 2010)

*Rennes*


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Rennes looks amazing. An extented visit to Bretagne is on my list!


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

aljuarez said:


> C'est incroyable! J'adore la France!!!
> Seriously, what other country (besides perhaps Italy) match that variety of landscapes mixed with all those historic and artistic treasures?


I agree with you :cheers:

France is perhaps one of the best in the world ! Great country :banana:


----------



## Guaporense (Jul 9, 2008)

France: 10/10


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Rennes: really awesome, very nice aerial photos from this city


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

wow


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

Truly a beautiful country!


----------



## MaTech (Jul 15, 2004)

One of the most impressive photo threats I've seen. Thanks for those images


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

yes nice!


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

The Pyrenees


Survol des Pyrénées - Flight over Pyrénées par frederic.salein, sur Flickr


Survol des Pyrénées - Flight over Pyrénées par frederic.salein, sur Flickr


Guran, Haute-Garonne, samedi 25 juin 2011 par SÃ©bastien Bories, sur Flickr


Lac d'Oô vud d'avion, Haute-Garonne, samedi 25 juin 2011 par SÃ©bastien Bories, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Cantobre*


France par Jhuywe, sur Flickr


*La Couvertoirade*


143 par Eric TEISSEDRE, sur Flickr


*Puymirol*


Puymirol par centenair2010, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Castelnaud*


Vue aérienne Castelnaud Levé du jour par Au Fil Des Caprices, sur Flickr


*Millau*


0169 par Eric TEISSEDRE, sur Flickr


114 par Eric TEISSEDRE, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Rennes*


Rennes from the sky par acafb, sur Flickr


*Porsmoguer and Trézien*


Portzmoguer et Trezien par Brestitude, sur Flickr


*Port d'Albret*


Vieux Boucau par centenair2010, sur Flickr


*Banyuls*


Banyuls-sur-Mer par Petrovsk, sur Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Amazing updates, Charpentier!!!!! :banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Thank you aljuarez :cheers:

*Lorraine:*

*Citadel of Bitche*


Citadelle de Bitche - vue aérienne (2) par Moselle Tourisme, sur Flickr


*Dabo Rock*


Vue aérienne - Rocher de Dabo (1) par Moselle Tourisme, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Metz*


Metz - vue aérienne (4) par Moselle Tourisme, sur Flickr



Old town par Î ichael C., sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Château La Grange, Manom*


Jardin des Prairiales - Château La Grange - Manom - Vue aérienne (3) par Moselle Tourisme, sur Flickr


*Malbrouck castle*


Château de Malbrouck - vue aérienne (9) par Moselle Tourisme, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Rhodes*


Etang du Stock - Rhodes - Vue aérienne (7) par Moselle Tourisme, sur Flickr


*Hanau Pond*


Etang de Hanau - Vue aérienne par Moselle Tourisme, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*The Vosges*


Vosges4 par Chambre de Commerce et d'Industrie des Vosges, sur Flickr



Vallee_parapentes.jpg par Jerome Ge, sur Flickr



Vosges Mosellanes - Vue aérienne par Moselle Tourisme, sur Flickr


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Great Pictures!


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Toulon*


532.toulon by night sepia par Greg.Photographie, sur Flickr

*Port-Grimaud*


Port-Grimaud par © Very Important Photo, sur Flickr

*Bouyon*


Village of Bouyon, France par skweeky ツ, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Thônes*


ANNECY FRANCE 8-11-Nini 070 par Mad Dog Hawaii, sur Flickr


*Méribel*


Meribel par Tims Albums, sur Flickr


*Grenoble*


Grenoble en Grand par Simousim, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*La Plagne*


20110212 - Skiing in La Plagne - 038 par Josie and Stu, sur Flickr


*Annecy Lake*


FBI (Eté Annecy) par www.geodruid.com, sur Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

splendid aerial shots from France....:cheers:


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Port-Grimaud wow!, I had no Idea... That's not hostoric right? It's a development that needs to look historic?


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

It is. I'd rather say "regional" or Provençal. The construction began in the 60's.

*Port Grimaud*



Port Grimaud an der Côte d’Azur par oliisland, sur Flickr


By contrast, this is a city built during the 60's which is not "regional" at all. It may be "historic", though.

*La Grande Motte*, Languedoc


144 Hérault la Grande Motte aérien : Hérault: The big Clod air par Christian363, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

More recent developments.

*La Grande Motte*, Languedoc


136 Hérault la Grande Motte le golf aérien : Hérault: The big Clod and Gol par Christian363, sur Flickr


137 Hérault la Grande Motte le Golf aerien : Hérault: The big Clod air Gol par Christian363, sur Flickr


*Lattes*, Languedoc 


142 Hérault Lattes Port Ariane aérien la plage :Hérault: Laths Harbour air Ariane par Christian363, sur Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Whoa... that's just overkill... :lol:

Seriously, people betting their country can top France in terms of sheer beauty, should be preparared with lots of pretty amazing things to show.


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

:applause:


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Thank you guys 


Near *Sarraud, Provence*









http://www.yannarthusbertrand2.org/...mid=27&func=detail&catid=3&id=1016&p=1&l=1920


*Saint-Girons*, Aquitaine


Saint Girons par Peter Hurford, sur Flickr


*Dabo Rock*, Lorraine









by N. Guirkinger (Panoramio)


*Gruissan*, Languedoc









http://www.yannarthusbertrand2.org/...id=27&func=detail&catid=39&id=1055&p=3&l=1920


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Pyrénées*


Pyrénées 1 par SallyT., sur Flickr


*Indre-et-Loire*


Europe 30.000ft up par AgusValenz, sur Flickr


*Paris*


Le ciel peut attendre par Ludo29880, sur Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

GREAT WORK, CHARPENTIER! :applause:


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Thanks! More photos are coming soon, stay tuned 


*Lorraine:*

*Altroff*









by N. Guirkinger (Panoramio)


*Fénétrange*









by N. Guirkinger (Panoramio)


*Illange*









by N. Guirkinger (Panoramio)


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Guérande salt ponds*


Marais salants de Guérande from 3'000 feet par FrancoisRoche, sur Flickr










by f. madic (Panoramio)


*Oyster Farms of Marennes*, Charente


Bassin ostréicole de Marennes par Poitou-Charentes Vacances, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Polders near Mont-Saint-Michel*


La baie du mont saint michel par BasileLeConquerant, sur Flickr


In *Gascony*


Le désert, obstinément par Pierre-Paul Feyte, sur Flickr


Near *Cognac*, Charente









http://www.yannarthusbertrand2.org/...emid=27&func=detail&catid=3&id=985&p=1&l=1920


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

In *the Alps*









http://www.yannarthusbertrand2.org/...id=27&func=detail&catid=39&id=1128&p=4&l=1920


*Glacier du Tour*, Rhône-Alpes









by f. madic (Panoramio)


Near *Pointe du Fier, Isle of Rhé*, Charente


Banc de Sable au large de la Pointe du Fier par Poitou-Charentes Vacances, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

by Philippe Fruitier (survoldefrance.fr)


*Dombasle-sur-Meurthe*, Lorraine









by N. Guirkinger (Panoramio)


*Bussy-Saint-Georges*









http://www.yannarthusbertrand2.org/...id=27&func=detail&catid=39&id=1143&p=3&l=1920


*Torreilles*









http://www.yannarthusbertrand2.org/...id=27&func=detail&catid=39&id=1122&p=4&l=1920


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Montpellier*


Montpellier centre historique. Jardin du Peyrou. Prise de vue aérienne par dronestudio, sur Flickr


Pierresvives. Montpellier par dronestudio, sur Flickr


*Versailles*


IMG_0036 par alemsk, sur Flickr


*Paris*


Paris, France par magisstra, sur Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

:applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: 
Merci!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome, especially of the Alps...:cheers:


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

It's time to post photos of some overseas territories, they are worth seeing.


*The rainforest*, French Guiana


La forêt vue du ciel, quelque part près de Trois-Sauts par PoupouEnGuyane, sur Flickr


*Saint-Pierre Island*, Saint-Pierre-and-Miquelon









by bodha (Panoramio)


*Île aux Marins*, Saint-Pierre-and-Miquelon


Vue sur l'île aux Marins3F Saint Pierre 2011 par Florence Vierron, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Marie-Galante Island*, Guadeloupe









by neosoda (Panoramio)


*La Désirade Island*, Guadeloupe


La désirade, Guadeloupe par flofwi, sur Flickr


*Saint-Barthelémy*









by multishady89 (Panoramio)


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Réunion Island*


Réunion island in Indian ocean par Beboy_photographies, sur Flickr



Réunion, France, 2011 par Photox0906, sur Flickr


*Fern trees*


Fougères Arborescentes par BAMB 974, sur Flickr


*Juan de Nova*, Scattered Islands


102ND300 par Maurice Ponga, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*French Southern and Antarctic Lands:*

*Saint-Paul Island*


© Olivier Cirendini par Maurice Ponga, sur Flickr


*Dumont-d'Urville*


Archipel de pointe geologie, base Dumont d'Urville, terre Adélie (TAAF) par Terres australes et antarctiques franÃ§aises TAAF, sur Flickr


*Adelie Land*


Interlude par StormPetrel1, sur Flickr


Réveil par StormPetrel1, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Fort-Vauban*, Saint-Vaast-la-Hougue, Normandy


Le Fort Vauban à Tatihou (Manche-FR) par levaletfrancois, sur Flickr


*Fort-la-Latte*, Plévenon, Brittany









by N. Guirkinger (Panoramio)


*Montmédy*, Lorraine









by N. Guirkinger (Panoramio)


*Bitche*, Lorraine









by N. Guirkinger (Panoramio)


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Richeux Castle*, Brittany


Château Richeux à Cancale par guilminou, sur Flickr


*Saint-Sixte Castle*, Lorraine









by N. Guirkinger (Panoramio)


*Manderen Castle*, Lorraine









by N. Guirkinger (Panoramio)


----------



## Alexander67 (Jun 16, 2012)

Красиво! Несбыточная мечта...


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Les Alpilles*, Provence


Les Alpilles par yves13007, sur Flickr


*Carry-le-Rouet*, Provence


Carry par yves13007, sur Flickr


*Sainte-Anne, Bonneveine and La Vieille Chapelle neighborhoods, Marseille*, Provence


L'escale Borély par yves13007, sur Flickr


*Les Goudes, Marseille*, Provence


Les Goudes par yves13007, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Coudeville Beach*, Normandy


PhotonQ-Aqua Invasionic Patterns par PhOtOnQuAnTiQuE, sur Flickr


*Chausey Islands*, Normandy









by Anthony Penel (survoldefrance.fr)









by Charlélie Coutinho (survoldefrance.fr)


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Nice updates.


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Thank you Gabo 

*Upper Normandy*


#182/365 La "Haute" Normandie par ★iPh4n70M★, sur Flickr


*Étretat Cliffs*


#175/365 Les falaises d' Étretat par ★iPh4n70M★, sur Flickr


*Étretat*, Normandy









by Jean-Michel Pasquon (survoldefrance.fr)


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Les Petites Dalles*, Normandy









by Kimy Tran (survoldefrance.fr)


*Saint-Valéry-en-Caux*, Normandy









by Charlélie Coutinho (survoldefrance.fr)


*Provins*, Île-de-France


Provins 77 par Altelia, sur Flickr


*Sémur-en-Auxois*, Burgundy









by Jean-Yves Guilloteau (survoldefrance.fr)


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Venelles*









by Christian Saunier (survoldefrance.fr)


*Uzerche*, Limousin









by Samy Ben Djedidia (survoldefrance.fr)

*Lectoure*









by Samy Ben Djedida (survoldefrance.fr)


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Cassel*, Nord









by Philippe Fruitier (survoldefrance.fr)


*Polignac*, Haute-Loire









by Bernard Rousset (survoldefrance.fr)


*Honfleur*, Normandy









by Philippe Cerneau (survoldefrance.fr)


----------



## Plumber73 (Mar 3, 2005)

I spent a couple days in Honfleur, using it as a base to explore Normandy. Nice place, as were all the places we visited in France.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesome, very nice updated aerials from France, charpentier :cheers:


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ Thanks! :cheers:


*Arras, Grand'Place*, Pas-de-Calais


2011-06-03 par GiÃ¥m, sur Flickr


*Arras, Place des Héros*, Pas-de-Calais


2011-06-03 par GiÃ¥m, sur Flickr


*Le Touquet-Paris-Plage*, Pas-de-Calais









by Anthony Penel (survoldefrance.fr)


*Vitry-le-François*, Champagne









by Caroline Fontana (survoldefrance.fr)


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Pic de Nore*, Languedoc









by Bernard Rousset (survoldefrance.fr)


*Aix-les-Bains*, Savoy









by Anthony Penel (survoldefrance.fr)


*Lake Bourget*, Savoy


Aix-les-Bains, au pied du Revard par thomaspollin, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Tallenay*, Franche-Comté


Tallenay par niko-gl, sur Flickr


*Besançon*, Franche-Comté


Centre Ville @ Besançon  par niko-gl, sur Flickr


*Arc-et-Senans*, Franche-Comté


Saline - Arc et Senans par niko-gl, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Paris and Suburbs:*


entre Sandefjord i Girona par haxocorp, sur Flickr


*Rungis*









by Jean-Yves Guilloteau (survoldefrance.fr)


*Lieusaint*









by Jean-Yves Guilloteau (survoldefrance.fr)


*Neuilly-sur-Seine*









by Philippe Cerneau (survoldefrance.fr)


*Courbevoie*


Quais de Seine 92 par Altelia, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Calvi, Corsica*


Calvi 3 par Fanny et Anthony (NonSenZ), sur Flickr



Calvi 1 par Fanny et Anthony (NonSenZ), sur Flickr

*Strasbourg*, Alsace


A vista de pájaro par Molcorgan 2.0, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Normandy:

Bayeux*


Cathédrale de Bayeux par Fanny et Anthony (NonSenZ), sur Flickr


*Caudebec-en-Caux*


Caudebec-en-Caux par Fanny et Anthony (NonSenZ), sur Flickr


*Dives-sur-Mer*


Dives sur mer 3 par Fanny et Anthony (NonSenZ), sur Flickr


*Cabourg*


Cabourg 7 (KAP) par Fanny et Anthony (NonSenZ), sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Provence:*

*Mont Ventoux*









by Hervé Brun (survoldefrance.fr)

*Montagne Sainte-Victoire*









by Pierre Crozatier (survoldefrance.fr)

*Camargue*









by Marie Hautcoeur (survoldefrance.fr)


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Vernegues*









by Marie Hautcoeur (survoldefrance.fr)


*Arles*









by Marie Hautcoeur (survoldefrance.fr)


*Cassis*









by Philippe Capiaumont (survoldefrance.fr)


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

yellow mustard blossoms vs green wheat fields by the ocean

heaven seems to be a place on earth :cheers:


charpentier said:


> *Les Petites Dalles*, Normandy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ I'd thought the same thing! :cheers:


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Auvers-sur-Oise*









by Vincent Tournaire (survoldefrance.fr)


*Chantilly*









by Vincent Tournaire (survoldefrance.fr)


*Fontainebleau*









by Vincent Tournaire (survoldefrance.fr)


*Marquessac Gardens*









by Marguerite Despature (survoldefrance.fr)


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Alsace :

Kaysersberg*


Le Haut-Rhin vu du ciel - Kaysersberg par photoraphe, sur Flickr


*Wintzenheim*


Le Haut-Rhin vu du ciel - WINTZENHEIM par photoraphe, sur Flickr


*Wattolsheim*


Le Haut-Rhin vu du ciel - WETTOLSHEIM par photoraphe, sur Flickr


*Hunawihr*


Le Haut-Rhin vu du ciel - Hunawihr par photoraphe, sur Flickr


*Neuf-Brisach*


Le Haut-Rhin vu du ciel - Neuf-Brisach par photoraphe, sur Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

^^^ fantastic lowrise towns, the charms that metropolises cant have

by the way, this season there should be very beautiful sunflower fields (e.g. parthenay, La rochelle areas...) , great if we could see sunflower shots from the air


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Beautiful, very nice aerial photos from France :cheers:


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Thank you guys :cheers:

Alas I didn't find photos of sunflower fields from the air.

Here is a region of Lorraine called Woëvre. It is a nice patchwork of fields:

*Jonville-en-Woëvre*









by Caroline Fontana (survoldefrance.fr)


Now, a polder near the Mont Saint-Michel:


Vu du ciel par Â°ioloÂ°, sur Flickr


*Yonne River*


France is beautiful ! par Benji P. Photo, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Lake Passy*


« Quel piédestal pour la liberté, que ce mont Blanc ! » Jean-François Ducis par Robin Favier Photographe, sur Flickr


*Calvi*


CORSICA - Corse du Nord, Calvi [Explore] par Jo*DNo, sur Flickr


*Île de Ré bridge*


Far Above the Clouds - The neverending Bridge par dolbi303, sur Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

this field should be called artwork :cheers: thanks charpentier


charpentier said:


> Now, a polder near the Mont Saint-Michel:
> 
> 
> Vu du ciel par °iolo°, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Welcome TheFuturistic :cheers:



*Languedoc-Roussillon:*

*Saint-Paul-de-Fenouillet*









by Vincent Tournaire (survoldefrance.fr)


*Bram*









by Marguerite Despature (survoldefrance.fr)


*Sète*, Languedoc









by Patrick de Goumoëns (survoldefrance.fr)


*Montpellier*, Languedoc









by Bruno Boudet (survoldefrance.fr)


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Savoy:*

*Faverges*









by Jacques Sarrat (survoldefrance.fr)

*L'Alpe-d'Huez*









by Monique Poilpré (survoldefrance.fr)

*Chamonix*









by Anthony Penel (survoldefrance.fr)

*Talloires*









by Vinvent Tournaire (survoldefrance.fr)


----------



## tikiturf (May 20, 2011)

Thanks a lot again Charpentier for the updates, it's amazing as always !


----------



## Leo_Tyrell (Jul 4, 2012)

France is really an amazing country.


----------



## Drive. (Aug 5, 2012)

Splendid photos and country


----------



## TimeAndTide (Nov 28, 2010)

This thread is just outstanding. Good work !!


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Thank you everyone. Glad you liked the photos, more are coming soon :cheers1:

*Chenonceaux*


Chenonceau par crokychips, sur Flickr


*Fontainebleau*, town and forest


Décollage de Fontainebleau par francemontgolfiere, sur Flickr

*Château de Lagrézette*









by Bernard Rousset (survoldefrance.fr)


*Château de Suscinio* 









by Py Horpin (survoldefrance.fr)


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Rocamadour*


France, Lot, Rocamadour par jpazam, sur Flickr


France, Lot, Rocamadour par jpazam, sur Flickr


*Fleurance*


Fleurance vue du ciel par Curufinwe - David B., sur Flickr


*Santa-Giulia*, Corse-du-Sud









by Jean-Yves Guilloteau (survoldefrance.fr)


*Île aux Oiseaux (Isle of Birds)*, Arcachon Bay









Cliché Api-Phot (vues-aeriennes-bordeaux.fr)


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Opal Coast:*

*Berk*









by Charlélie Coutinho (survoldefrance.fr)


*Quend-Plage-les-Pins*









by Anthony Penel (survoldefrance.fr)


*Wimereux*









by Anthony Penel (survoldefrance.fr)


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Château de Dieppe*, Normandy


Dieppe 2010 par Fanny et Anthony (NonSenZ), sur Flickr


*Mont-Dauphin*, Hautes-Alpes









by Marie Hautcoeur (survoldefrance.fr)


*Château du Taureau*, Brittany









by Jean-Paul Coz (survoldefrance.fr)


*Île d'Or*, Provence









by Serge Lagrave (survoldefrance.fr)


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Provence:*

*Toulon*


Vue d'avion Barcelone-Genève 2005.10 (2) par Dasarada, sur Flickr


*Calanque de l'Oule*









by Philippe Capiaumont (survoldefrance.fr)


*Calanque d'en-Vau*









by Matthieu Colin (survoldefrance.fr)


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

this is an amazing HD video of fields (sunflowers included) from the air (very low air coz shot from a toy plane) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBX6BHTmmec


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again, beautiful and very nice aerial photos from France :applause: btw Toulon is looking awesome


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

:banana::applause:


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Tilt-shift series:


*Ornans*


Ornans... miniature par crËOS, sur Flickr


*Villandry*


Villandry Tilt-Shift par [(o)], sur Flickr



*Paris*


Paris tilt 1 par julioc., sur Flickr


*Nantes*


Petite Justice par [(o)], sur Flickr


Petite Croyance par [(o)], sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Paris*


Vue sur la Défense au sunset par Jerem photographie, sur Flickr


*Champagne*


Agglomération Troyenne vue du ciel .. par Troyes Cerfs-Volants, sur Flickr


*Arcachon*


Arcachon d'en haut par B.RANZA, sur Flickr


La Dune vue d'avion par B.RANZA, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Nantes*, Brittany


C'est beau une ville, la nuit... par Olivier_G44, sur Flickr


Anne de Bretagne. Lefevre Utile. Eric Tabarly par Olivier_G44, sur Flickr


Nantes - Tour de Bretagne par François & Marie, sur Flickr


Nantes - Cours des 50 otages par François & Marie, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Rouen*, Normandy


Rouen panorama par gasdub, sur Flickr


Rouen par gasdub, sur Flickr


Rouen par gasdub, sur Flickr


Agglomeration de Rouen  par gasdub, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Tilt-shift series 2*

*Nice*


Tilt Prom' par Rudy Boyer, sur Flickr


*Morlaix*, Brittany


morlaix par stef.starco, sur Flickr


*Montpellier*, Languedoc


Tram Line 3 Montpellier par Modifiez votre pseudo, sur Flickr


*Strasbourg*, Alsace


Strasbourg miniature par gwiwer, sur Flickr



Strasbourg par Justin__Case, sur Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

MARVELUS PICS.


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

very nice any updates.


----------



## ko7 (Sep 7, 2009)

*Mâcon*


Mâcon by christophe bernard, on Flickr


Mâcon by christophe bernard, on Flickr


Mâcon by christophe bernard, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great aerial photos from France...:cheers2:


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Paris Philharmonie* under construction


Vue aérienne du chantier de la Philharmonie de Paris par Philharmonie de Paris, sur Flickr


*Orly*









by Jean-Yves Guilloteau (survoldefrance.fr)


*Paris*


LY324 par JellyFishKiller, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*The Pyrenees*


Survol des Pyrénées - Flight over Pyrénées par frederic.salein, sur Flickr


*Carcassonne*, Languedoc


Cité de Carcassonne par Fanny et Anthony (NonSenZ), sur Flickr


*Roquefavour Aqueduct*, Provence


MARSEILLE-Landing-5 (Calvados-FR) par K-NAR, sur Flickr


*Castellane*, Provence


aerien sur Castellane, Roc, Lac de Castillon par Camping International, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Harvest* in Lorraine


IMG_1629 par jky1141, sur Flickr


*Vauville Priory*, Normandy


Prieuré de Vauville (Manche-FR) par levaletfrancois, sur Flickr


*Granville*, Normandy


Granville et la pêcherie de la Tranchée par levaletfrancois, sur Flickr


*Baie de Somme*, Picardy


Baie de somme vue d'avion par Alimage, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Île-de-France:*

*Paris*


From: Puteaux. France. La Defense, business district of Paris par L. Zylberman, sur Flickr


*Fontainebleau*









by Kimy Tran (survoldefrance.fr)


*Breteuil Castle*









by Jean-Yves Guilloteau (survoldefrance.fr)


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Kourou*, French Guiana


Decollage_Dp_Helico_0008 par macbrain98, sur Flickr


*Plain of Champagne*


Monoculture par SallyT., sur Flickr


*Troyes*, Champagne


Troyes from the air par SallyT., sur Flickr


*Lille* (and Kortrijk in the foreground)


France? par AzyxA, sur Flickr


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

美!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Alleuze Castle*, Auvergne


Chateau d'Alleuze (Cantal) par TravelPict, sur Flickr


*Cany Castle*, Normandy


Week-end patrimoine et culture en Seine-Maritime : Château de Cany © Altipixel par seine-maritime tourisme, sur Flickr


*Chenonceaux Castle*, Loire Valley


CHENONCEAUX par fred-32, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Marennes-Oléron*, oyster farms


Sans titre de par alienor2, sur Flickr


*Island of Oléron*


Sortie paramoteur AMIVOL à l'ile d'Oléron par Paravroum19, sur Flickr


Sortie paramoteur AMIVOL à l'ile d'Oléron par Paravroum19, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Auvergne*


Montgolfières par _PhilAb, sur Flickr


*La Réole*, Aquitaine


La Réole : France : Aerial view par Benjamin Ballande, sur Flickr


*Dordogne River*, Aquitaine


Quelle belle vallée, non ? par myvalleylil1, sur Flickr


*Laussac*, Aveyron


Presqu'île de Laussac par Carladez Vacances Aveyron, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Pontécoulant Castle*, Normandy


Château de Pontécoulant (Calvados-FR) par levaletfrancois, sur Flickr

*Uzerche*, Limousin


Paramoteur à UZERCHE par Paravroum19, sur Flickr


*Espalion*, Aveyron


DSC_0924 retouch par Rouzeyre Julien Photographie, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Causse du Larzac*


Paramoteur Larzac - 07 par Horizon Millau, sur Flickr


*Lake Annecy*



Au dessus du Lac par Tristan Shu, sur Flickr


Au dessus du Roc des Boeufs par Tristan Shu, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Truyère Gorge*


DSC_0911 retouch par Rouzeyre Julien Photographie, sur Flickr


*Millau Viaduc*, Aveyron


Biplace-parapente-Millau - 19 par Horizon Millau, sur Flickr


*Serignan Beach*, Languedoc-Roussillon


Sérignan-plage © OT Béziers-Méditerranée (Sérignan plage) par Plaisirs d'Hérault, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Artois*, Nord-Pas de Calais


Artois vert par Guillaume Lucien Edouard, sur Flickr


*Plougonvelin*, Brittany









by Frédéric Le Mouillour (survoldefrance.fr)


*The Alps from Grand Ballon*, Alsace


Jeudi 17-05-2012 19H04 par Olivier Simard Photographie, sur Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Nice wordeful France.


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Dordogne Valley*


Dordogne par matbau, sur Flickr


*Sarlat-la-Canéda*, Dordogne









Cliché Api-Photo (vues-aeriennes-bordeaux.fr)









Cliché Api-Photo (vues-aeriennes-bordeaux.fr)


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Brittany:*

*Pointe du raz*


pointe du raz par FinistÃ¨re Tourisme, sur Flickr


*Carnac stones*


Vue aérienne des Alignements - Carnac par morbihan tourisme, sur Flickr


*Keremma Beach*


_LM68123 par frederic., sur Flickr


*Carantec and Callot Island*


_FL23676 par frederic., sur Flickr


----------



## RafaelMeireles2 (Nov 6, 2012)

this thread is amazing, we could make Threads with the same idea to other countries


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

RafaelMeireles2 said:


> we could make Threads with the same idea to other countries


 Fell free to do so, but remember that France is not the first world destination by accident.


----------



## RafaelMeireles2 (Nov 6, 2012)

parcdesprinces said:


> Fell free to do so, but remember that France is not the first world destination by accident.


I know!
all Latin countries of Europe have an inexplicable beauty :cheers:


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

RafaelMeireles2 said:


> we could make Threads with the same idea to other countries


This is a good idea. Or threads by continent. Or even at the world level, but not just with aerial photos of cities because this thread already exists.


*Henrichemont*, Berry









http://www.photo-aerienne-en-paramoteur.fr/cher-h.htm









http://www.photo-aerienne-en-paramoteur.fr/cher-h.htm


*Ornans*, Franche-Comté


La Loue serpente au travers d'Ornans par delorme.claude, sur Flickr


*Charleville-Mézières*, Ardennes









© Ville de Charleville-Mézières


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*The Alps*


Infinity Tumbling with Antoine Montant par Tristan Shu, sur Flickr



photo boillon christophe / photo au carré n&b montagnes & parapente / massif du mont-blanc : vol en parapente entre amis sur les sommets des aiguilles de chamonix à 3500 mètres par BOILLON CHRISTOPHE, sur Flickr


DSC_7300 par julienmoench, sur Flickr


Paragliding in the Alps par The Skipping Hippy, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Brittany:*

*Fort La Latte*


fortlalatte002_zpsdd928949 par samwei1950, sur Flickr

*Bihit Point*


Point de Bihit par JANKUIT, sur Flickr


*Sein Island*


Ile de Sein par dafaure, sur Flickr


*Louët Island*


L'île Louët par Baie de Morlaix Tourisme, sur Flickr


*Ouessant Island*


ouessant lampaul 4 par frederic., sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Millau*, Aveyron


horizon-millau - 4 par Horizon Millau, sur Flickr


*Bozouls*, Aveyron


DSC_0941 re par Rouzeyre Julien Photographie, sur Flickr


*Tautavel*, Languedoc-Roussillon


The Vineyards of Languedoc-Roussillon VIA HELICOPTER! par PWMWINE, sur Flickr


*The Corbières*, Languedoc-Roussillon


The Vineyards of Languedoc-Roussillon VIA HELICOPTER! par PWMWINE, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Bourdeille Castle*, Dordogne


vallée de la Dronne vue du ciel par stephanelag, sur Flickr


*Brantôme*, Dordogne


brantôme vue du ciel par stephanelag, sur Flickr


*Marqueyssac gardens*, Dordogne









http://marqueyssac.com/html/presse.html


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Vatry*, Champagne









by Patrick de Goumoëns (survoldefrance.fr)

*Cap d'Antifer*, Normandy









by Anthony Penel (survoldefrance.fr)

*Quiberville*, Normandy









by Charlélie Coutinho (survoldefrance.fr)


----------



## Greg95100 (Oct 2, 2009)

France is beautiful!!!!


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Quimper*


quimper down town par frederic., sur Flickr


*Vannes*


_FL24910 par frederic., sur Flickr


*Saint-Malo*


saint malo par frederic., sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Les Trois Becs*, Drôme









by Christophe Ben (survoldefrance.fr)


*Mont Aiguille*, Dauphiné









by Christophe Ben (survoldefrance.fr)


*Grand Veymont*, Dauphiné









by Christophe Ben (survoldefrance.fr)


----------



## clarkjen (Dec 27, 2012)

France - it's perfect! I want to go there!


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

awesome and marvelous thread.


----------



## ko7 (Sep 7, 2009)

The Euralille district was built in the 90s and is located near the TGV station of Lille Europe.



vonbingen said:


> *CITY OF LILLE. DISTRICT EURALILLE*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Pierrefonds*









by Vincent Tournaire (survoldefrance.fr)










by Yanis Verteneuille (survoldefrance.fr)


*Saint-Germain-en-Laye*









by Antoine Grondeau (survoldefrance.fr)


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Compiègne*


Sortie Hélico Compiègne (2013.04.02) [40] par Oppamaeki, sur Flickr


*Sainte-Foy-la-Grande*


L1040555 par Denis CARAIRE - France, sur Flickr


*Beynac et Cazenac*


Beynac et Cazenac  par L'père, sur Flickr


*Saint-Tropez*


Saint-Tropez sur mer par Syst|MD, sur Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

marvelus


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Talmont-sur-Gironde*









by Jean-Yves Guilloteau (survoldefrance.fr)


*Meschers-sur-Gironde* and its troglodytic dwellings in the cliff









by Jean-Yves Guilloteau (survoldefrance.fr)










by Jean-Yves Guilloteau (survoldefrance.fr)


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Annecy Lake*, Rhône-Alpes


First day back at paragliding in the Garden this year... par Tristan Shu, sur Flickr


*Chausey Islands*, Normandy


Vue aérienne Iles Chausey par Manche Tourisme, sur Flickr


*Douarnenez*, Brittany


douarnenez par frederic., sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Aix-en-Provence*









http://www.mydrone.fr/classic_portfolio.html


*Montpellier*, Languedoc-Roussillon









http://www.mydrone.fr/classic_portfolio.html



*Juan-les-Pins*, Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur









http://www.mydrone.fr/classic_portfolio.html



*Ensuès-la-Redonne*, Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur









http://www.mydrone.fr/classic_portfolio2.html


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Landscape in Balagne*, Corsica


La plaine du Regino en Balagne par tolenga dany, sur Flickr



*Bonifacio*, Corsica


La Corse du sud vue d'hélicoptère par Lydia06130, sur Flickr



*Landscape near the Baux-de-Provence*


Village les Baux-de-Provence par SebastienToulouse, sur Flickr



*Valensole Plateau*, Provence


Plateau de Valensole par AeroProvence, sur Flickr



Le Lac de Sainte Croix en décor par AeroProvence, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Verdon Gorge*









by Thierry Alnot (survoldefrance.fr)



*Richelieu*, Centre









by Pierre Mairé (survoldefrance)



*Fédrun Island*, municipality of Saint-Joachim, Pays de la Loire


Parc naturel de Brière par hec.thierry, sur Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

It's just. Thanks.


----------



## ko7 (Sep 7, 2009)

Bellegarde-sur-Valserine in Ain (Rhone-Alpes)


Bellegarde by oobwoodman, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Impresive*...
*Verdon Gorge*









by Thierry Alnot (survoldefrance.fr..

*Bonifacio*, Corsica


La Corse du sud vue d'hélicoptère par Lydia06130, sur Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

updates


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice aerial photos once again from beautiful France :cheers:


----------



## right1 (Feb 8, 2013)

*Dinard*





































*Le Crotoy*










*Château de Voisins*










*Saint-Nom-la-Bretèche*










*Penn Lann*










*Arzon*










*Ile d'Houat*










*Saumur*










*Chinon*










*Vézelay*










*Langeais*










*Audierne*










*Saint-Tugen-en-Primelin*










*Morlaix*










*Etretat*










*Douarnenez*





































*Pont-Croix*










*La Flocellière*










All the pictures are from Survol de France.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

amazing!!


----------



## ko7 (Sep 7, 2009)

The Guétin canal bridge near Nevers


Pont canal du Guétin by Destination Berry, on Flickr


Pont Canal du Guétin vu du ciel by Dogeed, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Paris*


Arc de Triomphe from the Grand Arc Le Defense - Paris France par mbell1975, sur Flickr


*Château de Potelières*, Languedoc


vue aérienne du château par chateaudepotelieres, sur Flickr


*Rock of Solutré*, Burgundy


Roche de Solutré par Christian Mens, sur Flickr


*Auzat*, Pyrenees


Survol des Pyrénées - Flight over Pyrénées par frederic.salein, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Bitche*, Lorraine


Bitche, Citadelle et ville Bitche Festung und Stadt Crédit photo Editions Gaud par villesfortifiees, sur Flickr


*Longwy*, Lorraine


Longwy vue aérienne de la place forte-1 par villesfortifiees, sur Flickr


La place Darche de Longwy par villesfortifiees, sur Flickr


*Strasbourg*, Alsace


Strasbourg par Alexandre Prévot, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Bayeux*, Normandy


Cathédrale Notre-Dame de Bayeux (Calvados-FR) par levaletfrancois, sur Flickr


*Abbaye des Dames, Caen*, Normandy


Abbaye aux Dames de Caen (Calvados-FR) par levaletfrancois, sur Flickr


*Domfront*, Normandy


Eglise Saint-Julien de Domfront (Orn-FR) par levaletfrancois, sur Flickr


*Bay of the Somme*, Picardy


Baie de somme vue d'avion par Alimage, sur Flickr







^^ Flight over the bay, marshes, sand dunes and villages around. Seals at 6:50


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Beaujolais:*

*Lentilly*


Lentilly (le bourg) par Christian Mens, sur Flickr


*Château de Cruzols*, Lentilly


Lentilly (château de Cruzols) par Christian Mens, sur Flickr


*Château de Pramenoux*


Château de Pramenoux par Christian Mens, sur Flickr


*Château de Pizay*


Château de Pizay par Christian Mens, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Vercors:*









by Jean-Marc Amice (survoldefrance.fr)









by Jean-Marc Amice (survoldefrance.fr)


*Mont Aiguille*









by Thomas Hytte (survoldefrance.fr)


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Lauragais region*, located south-east of Toulouse


Lauragais 2012-043 par julien.barrault, sur Flickr


*Lauragais and the Pyrenees*


Lauragais 2013-013 par julien.barrault, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*The Calanques*, Provence:

*Calanque de l'Oule*


la calanque de l'Oule par Dominique Pipet, sur Flickr


*Sormiou*


la calanque de Sormiou par Dominique Pipet, sur Flickr	


*La Ciotat*, Provence:


la Ciotat par Dominique Pipet, sur Flickr


*Île verte*


l'île Verte par Dominique Pipet, sur Flickr


*Bec de l'Aigle*


le Bec de l'Aigle par Dominique Pipet, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Overseas:*


*Bora-Bora*


10 Bora Bora par Mushi27, sur Flickr


4 Bora Bora par Mushi27, sur Flickr


17 Bora Bora par Mushi27, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Saint Pierre and Miquelon*


2013_05_05_cdg-sfo_111 par dsearls, sur Flickr


2013_05_05_cdg-sfo_113 par dsearls, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*New Caledonia*









(patricemorin.com)









(patricemorin.com)









(patricemorin.com)









(patricemorin.com)










(patricemorin.com)










(patricemorin.com)


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Réunion Island*


29102011_06-21-24.jpg par Kixcel, sur Flickr


29102011_06-21-48.jpg par Kixcel, sur Flickr


29102011_06-17-45.jpg par Kixcel, sur Flickr


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Amazing! One of my favorite countries in the world. So small and so diverse.


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Tournon d'Agenais*, Aquitaine









by Jean-Yves Bâcle (survoldefrance.fr)


*Baerenthal*, Lorraine


Village de Baerenthal par Moselle Tourisme, sur Flickr


*Mer-les-Bains*, North


mers-les-bains par heavenuphere, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Lake Annecy*, Savoie


The Garden par Tristan Shu, sur Flickr


*Chablais*, Savoie


French hinterlands par oobwoodman, sur Flickr


*Reyvroz*, Savoie


Reyvroz in the French Alps par oobwoodman, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Brittany:*

*Glénan Islands*


_FL50267 copie par frederic., sur Flickr


_FL50287 copie par frederic., sur Flickr


*Molène*


_4LN4063 : Molène, un 15 Août. par Brestitude, sur Flickr


8FL_3808 copie par frederic., sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Savoie:*


*Chambéry*


Chambery par gasdub, sur Flickr


*Aix-les-Bains*


Aix-les-bains vu du Revard par gadl, sur Flickr


Aix-les-Bains depuis le Chat par thomaspollin [thanks for 475k views !], sur Flickr


*Mont Granier* and Mont Blanc in the background


Mont Granier et Mont Blanc par Aurelll, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Calvi*, Corsica









by Christian Lambin (survoldefrance.fr)


*Provence:*

*Saint-Tropez*


Saint Tropez par Christian Picard, sur Flickr


*Menton*


Menton vue aerienne par GregPhoto06, sur Flickr


*Mont Ventoux*


brumes sur le ventoux par mcoblack, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Pyrenees:*


*Villefranche-de-Conflent*


France, Pyrénées-Orientales, Villefranche-de-Conflent par jpazam, sur Flickr


*Cirque of Gavarnie*


France, Hautes-Pyrénées, le cirque de Gavarnie par jpazam, sur Flickr


*Pla d'Adet*


Parapentes au Pla d'Adet par ijmd, sur Flickr


*Accous*


Parapente à Accous par www.pyrenees-bearnaises.com, sur Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

magic


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

:cheers:

*Northern Brittany:*


By air: Baie de lannion par Broogland, sur Flickr


By air: Trebeurden par Broogland, sur Flickr


By Air: Tregastel and Prequ'île Renote par Broogland, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Saint Nectaire and Château de Murol*, Auvergne


2012-08-11 (14) Saint Nectaire & Château de Murol par steynard, sur Flickr


*Larzac*


Paramoteur Larzac - 11 par Horizon Millau, sur Flickr



Biplace-parapente-Millau - 19 par Horizon Millau, sur Flickr


*Haute Provence*


Lines of Harmony par Vainsang, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

French countryside is amazing, low density, little pollution, a heaven for crossing with a roadster or hiking.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice new aerial photos :cheers:


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Mont-Dauphin*


090208 briançon_0062 copie par fabien thibault, sur Flickr


IMG_3232 par jky1141, sur Flickr


Montdauphin par Stéphane Labrosse, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Brittany :*

*Trégana, Locmaria-Plouzané*


Trégana le 15 Août. par Brestitude, sur Flickr


*Saint-Goustan, Auray*


Auray, port de St-Goustan par Ytierny, sur Flickr


*Josselin castle*


Josselin, château par Ytierny, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Saline royale d'Arc-et-Senans*


Saline royale, aérien 3760 par aeromedias, sur Flickr


Saline royale, aérien 3717 par aeromedias, sur Flickr


Saline royale, aérien 3716 par aeromedias, sur Flickr


Saline royale, aérien 3710 par aeromedias, sur Flickr


Saline royale, aérien 3759 par aeromedias, sur Flickr


----------



## TimeAndTide (Nov 28, 2010)

Magical thread. France is awsome.


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Château de Cherveux*, Poitou-Charentes









by Francis Leroy (survoldefrance.fr)


*Château de Bourneau*, Vendée (built in the 19th C., it is a replica of the château d'Azay-le-Rideau)









by Francis Leroy (survoldefrance.fr)


*Château de la Bretesche*, Loire-Atlantique









by Francis Leroy (survoldefrance.fr)


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Free County* landscapes:


paysage aérien, mai-2011 18 par aeromedias, sur Flickr

*Morez*


Morez, aérien 4307 par aeromedias, sur Flickr


*Roman theatre of Epomanduodurum*, Mandeure, Free County


Théatre romain de Mandeure, aérien 2400 par aeromedias, sur Flickr


*Roman theatre of Germanicomagus*, Saint-Cybardeaux, Poitou-Charentes









by Francis Leroy (survoldefrance.fr)


*Burgundy* landscape, Broindon:


paysage aérien, mai 2010-2984 par aeromedias, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Viaduc de l'Anguienne*, Angoulême









http://www.photovuduciel.com/picture.php?/4200/category/134


*Rochefort*, Poitou-Charentes









by Francis Leroy (survoldefrance.fr)


*L'Île-d'Olonne *, Vendée


Aerial view of old salt evaporation ponds in L'Ile d'Olonne Vendee region, France par matts517, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Franche-Comté:*


*Château de Joux*


Chateau de Joux, aérien 3632 par aeromedias, sur Flickr


*Fournet-Blancheroche*


Fournet-Blancheroche aout 2010 519 par aeromedias, sur Flickr


*Jura*

 8364698679
Montagnes du Jura, aérien 4239 par aeromedias, sur Flickr


*Malbuisson Lake*


Lacs de Malbuisson & Remoray, aérien 3598 par aeromedias, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Belfort*


Belfort aérien 2344 par aeromedias, sur Flickr


*Lons-le-Saunier*


Lons le Saunier, aérien 4134 par aeromedias, sur Flickr


*Dole*


Dole, aérien 3783 par aeromedias, sur Flickr


*Poligny*


Poligny 164 par aeromedias, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Corsica*

*Porto-Vecchio*









by Jean-Yves Guilloteau (survoldefrance.fr)


*Caspiu Bay, Partinello*


Corse par jmroyphoto, sur Flickr


*Scandola Nature Reserve*


Corse, Réserve naturelle de Scandola par jmroyphoto, sur Flickr


Corse, Réserve naturelle de Scandola par jmroyphoto, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vichy (Allier), France*

Vue aérienne de la ville de Vichy (Vichy (03200), Allier (03), Auvergne, France). by Emmanuel LATTES, on Flickr


Vue aérienne de la ville de Vichy (Vichy (03200), Allier (03), Auvergne, France). by Emmanuel LATTES, on Flickr


Vue aérienne de la ville de Vichy (Vichy (03200), Allier (03), Auvergne, France). by Emmanuel LATTES, on Flickr


Vue aérienne de la ville de Vichy (Vichy (03200), Allier (03), Auvergne, France). by Emmanuel LATTES, on Flickr


Vue aérienne du marché couvert de la ville de Vichy (Vichy (03200), Allier (03), Auvergne, France). by Emmanuel LATTES, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Etretat*, Normandy


Falaise d'Aval_Etretat_Seine-Maritime_France_002 par Photographer for the Earth, sur Flickr


*Dune of Pilat*, Aquitaine


76822740 par v.sncf, sur Flickr


*Château de Chenonceau*, Loire Valley


Chateau de Chenonceau par DouDomi, sur Flickr


*Château du Champ de Bataille*, Normandy


Château du champ de bataille par DouDomi, sur Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

cool france


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

:cheers:

*Poitou*









by Francis Leroy (suroldefrance.fr)









by Francis Leroy (survoldefrance.fr)



111sbourcierdad par simonbourcier, sur Flickr


115sbourcierdad par simonbourcier, sur Flickr


*The Vercors*


Vercors par barretchristian, sur Flickr


Mont Aiguille par barretchristian, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Île de Sein*


Ile de Sein par tangi29, sur Flickr


*Cancale*


_FL55385 copie par frederic., sur Flickr


*Saint-Mathieu*


8FL_0096bis copie par frederic., sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Château de Trévarez*


Trevarez par tangi29, sur Flickr


*Château de la Bretesche*


Bretesche1 par tangi29, sur Flickr


*Château de Suscinio*


Château de Suscinio par tangi29, sur Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^ they look like toys


----------



## bronxx (Feb 24, 2014)

Great Pictures!


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

AMAZING posts, Charpentier! Merci!!!


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ De nada :cheers:


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Gare de Lyon Saint-Exupéry, airport and railway station near Lyon (Rhône)










Oyster farming in Island of Oleron (Charente-Maritime)







​*


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Port Grimaud (Var)*


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Rennes (Ille-et-Vilaine)*









* Opera of Rennes (Ille-et-Vilaine)*









*Rennes Cathedral*


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Dinard (Ille-et-Vilaine) *









*Saint-Malo (Ille-et-Vilaine)*


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Cancale (Ille-et-Vilaine)*









*Ile Harbour (Ille-et-Vilaine)*


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Bagnoles-de-l'Orne (Orne)*









*Abbaye Notre-Dame de La Trappe (Orne)*


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Paris*


20120909-IMG_8864 par 4.4.2, sur Flickr


*Saint-Flour*, Auvergne


Saint-Flour et sa cathédrale vue du ciel par Dogeed, sur Flickr


*Versailles*, Île-de-France


Aerial shot - Vue aérienne du château de Versailles. par Dogeed, sur Flickr​


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*La Fare-les-Oliviers*, Provence









by Sébastien Jouve (survoldefrance.fr)


*Saint-Michel-l'Observatoire*, Provence









by Sébastien Jouve (survoldefrance.fr)


*Ribeauvillé*, Alsace









by Caroline Fontana (survoldefrance.fr)​


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Château-d'Esclimont*, Eure-et-Loir


Aerial shot - Vue aérienne par Dogeed, sur Flickr


Paysage vu du ciel par Dogeed, sur Flickr


Aerial shot - Vue aérienne par Dogeed, sur Flickr​


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Vassivière










Espinasses (Haute-Alpes)







*


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Avignon (Vaucluse)










Abbaye de Saint-Michel-de-Frigolet (Bouches-du-Rhône)









*​


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Palais du Pharo, Marseille (Bouches-du-Rhône)










Madrague port (Bouches-du-Rhône)








*​


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Penn Lann*










*Montesc (Meuse)*









​


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Commercy (Meuse)*










* Litchenberg (Bas-Rhin)*


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*La Trinité-sur-Mer (Morbihan)
*









*Belle-Ile-en-Mer (Morbihan)*


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

* "Jardin des Saveurs", Laquenexy (Moselle)*










*Saxon-Sion (Meurthe-et-Moselle)*


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Crusnes cités (Meurthe-et-Moselle)*










*Longwy (Meurthe-et-Moselle)*


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Villerupt (Meurthe-et-Moselle)*










*Toul (	Meurthe-et-Moselle)*


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Molsheim (Bas-Rhin)*










*Hoberhaslach (Bas-Rhin)*









​


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Altorf (Bas-Rhin)*










*Molsheim (Bas-Rhin)*


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Chamouille (Aisne)*
By Caroline Fontana










*Chamouille (Aisne)*
By Caroline Fontana


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*
Guise (Aisne)*
By Vincent Tournaire









*Guise (Aisne)*
By Vincent Tournaire


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Metz (Moselle)*
By Hervé Colson










*Metz (Moselle)*
By Hervé Colson


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Center parc, Chaumont-sur-Tharonne (Loir-et-Cher)*
By Cyrille Alabouvette










*
Arc-et-Senans (Doubs)*
By Cyrille Alabouvette


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Semur-en-Auxois (Côte-d'Or)*
By	Caroline Fontana










*Semur-en-Auxois (Côte-d'Or)*
By	Caroline Fontana


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Lyon (Rhône)*
By Jérôme de Chevron Villette 










*Notre Dame de Fourvière, Lyon (Rhône)*
By Jérôme de Chevron Villette 








​


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Puteaux	(Hauts-de-Seine)*
By Caroline Fontana










*Bois-Colombes	(Hauts-de-Seine)*
By Jean-Claude Jacquin


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

wow


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

- edit


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Orléans (Loiret)*
By Fred Geiger










*Saint-Jean-de-Braye (Loiret)*
By Caroline Fontana


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

- edit


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

- edit


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

- edit


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

- edit


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

- edit


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

- edit


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

- edit


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Haguenau (Bas-Rhin)*
By Caroline Fontana









*
Berck (Pas-de-Calais)*
By Caroline Fofana


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

- eidt


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Fort Louvois*


Fort Louvois_Charebtes Maritimes_France_002 par Photographer for the Earth, sur Flickr


*Breton tulips*


_LM38713 par frederic., sur Flickr


*Brest*


_8F13075 par frederic., sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Charleville-Mézières*, Ardennes


ducale 29092013 (3) par thierrymichel, sur Flickr


*Champagne*


Aube vue d'ULM (12) par Denis Krieger, sur Flickr


*Valmorel*, Savoy


©Pierre-Jacques_Valmorel_2013 par valmorel_73, sur Flickr


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Lac du Der (Marne)*
By Michel Viard










*Saint-Laurent-sur-Mer (Calvados)*
By Xavier Cilloni


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Villebrême (Loir-et-Cher)*
by Patrick Perrier










*Château de Chambord (Loir-et-Cher)*
by Patrick Perrier


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Phalsbourg (Bas-Rhin)
*By Caroline Fontana










*Bettant (Ain)*
By VINCENT TOURNAIRE


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

wow


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Plougrescant (Côtes-d'Armor)*
By Stéphane Kroczek










*Guerlédan Lake (Côtes-d'Armor)*
By Frédéric Le Mouillour


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Deauville (Calvados)*
By KIMY TRAN









*Evreux (Eure)*
By KIMY TRAN


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Château du Champ de Bataille (Eure)*
By KIMY TRAN










*Cabourg (Calvados)*
By KIMY TRAN


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Ile d'Oleron (Charente-Maritime)*
By PATRICE PERCIER










*Olonne-sur-Mer (Vendée)*
By FRANCIS LEROY


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Montauriol (Aude)*
By HENRI FIORIDO









*
Bram (Aude)*
By MARGUERITE DESPATURE


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Compiègne (Oise)*
By CLAUDE DUBOIS









*
Port Camargues (Gard)*
By BRUNO BOUDET









​


----------



## plus ratio quam vis (Sep 7, 2007)

As an european I feel proud when looking at those pictures but at the same time I feel sad knowing that sooner or later things preserved on them will present nothing more than museum of european culture and heritage. For example every photo showing cities, towns and villages comprises a church in the centre. Today those churches are almost deserted. Europeans are making flats in them. Meanwhile here and there mosques are built up. And they are overcrowded. 

I'm a Pole who have spent some time in London. During Christmas every street and corner were full of lights and Santa's. Churches were empty as usual and just next to them muslims gave out some leaflets and books about islam. It was depressing watching, while going to Polish church to midnight mass, English folks young and old drinking beer in pubs like they use to do on every friday. Seemed to me that they were unconcerned about their past and future. All what did matter for them was to enjoy the passing moment. 

I felt relievied when I came into our church, the only one opened that night, full of people with smiles on their faces and hope in their hearts. Midnight came, clock rang and the crowd started to sing a carol. A solemn moment. 
Now watching this thread, like then I feel pride for being a part of a great culture.

Sorry for OT.


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Vieux-Boucau (Landes)*
By KIMY TRAN










*Varey (Ain)*
By VINCENT TOURNAIRE









​


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Le Pouliguen (Loire-Atlantique)*
By KIMY TRAN









*
Roubaix (Nord)*
By STEPHANE VERIN


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Guérande (Loire-Atlantique)*
By FRANCIS LEROY










*Guérande (Loire-Atlantique)*
By PHILIPPE OILIVER









​


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Ganguise Lake (Aude)*
By HENRI FIORIDO









*
Montmaur (Aude)*
By HENRI FIORIDO


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Fouras (Charente-Maritime)*









*Mont Saint-Michel (Manche)*


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Talmont-sur-Gironde (Charente-Maritime)*
By VINCENT TOURNAIRE










*La Faute-sur-Mer (Vendée)*
By FRANCIS LEROY


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^ oyster plantations?


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Puy du Fou (Vendée)*
By FRANCIS LEROY









*
Golfe du Morbihan (Morbihan)*
By FRANCIS LEROY


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

alexandru.mircea said:


> ^ oyster plantations?


 Farmed mussel.:cheers:

This pictures shows several piles of oak or chestnut 2 and 6 meters long, not peeled, half sunk in the sand or sediment, and arranged in rows of 50 to 100 m. At Oléron thirty farms annually produce 1,200 tonnes of mussels.


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Saint-Nazaire (Loire-Atlantique)*
By FRANCIS LEROY










*Machecoul (Loire-Atlantique)*
By FRANCIS LEROY


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Montpellier (Hérault)*
By BRUNO BOUDET










*Lyon (Rhone)*
By PATRICK BANTZHAFF


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Nantes (Loire-Atlantique)*
By FREDERIC LE MOUILLEUR










*Nantes (Loire-Atlantique)*
By FREDERIC LE MOUILLEUR


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Lille (Nord)*
By FRANCIS BOCQUET










*Lille (Nord)*
By FRANCIS BOCQUET


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Nancy (Meurthe et Moselle)*
By HERVE COLSON










*Nancy (Meurthe et Moselle)*
By BRUNO VALENTIN


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Quiberon (Morbihan)*
By FRANCIS LEROY










*Quiberon (Morbihan)*
By FRANCIS LEROY


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Talmont-sur-Gironde (Charente-Maritime)*
By VINCENT TOURNAIRE










*Talmont-sur-Gironde (Charente-Maritime)*
By VINCENT TOURNAIRE


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Fouras (Charente-Maritime)*
By VINCENT TOURNAIRE










*Fouras (Charente-Maritime)*
By VINCENT TOURNAIRE


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Rochefort (Charente-Maritime)*
By VINCENT TOURNAIRE










*Rochefort (Charente-Maritime)*
By VINCENT TOURNAIRE


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Tonnay-Charente (Charente-Maritime)*
By VINCENT TOURNAIRE










*Tonnay-Charente (Charente-Maritime)*
By VINCENT TOURNAIRE


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Mézerville (Aude)*
by HENRI FIORIDO










*Bouray-sur-Juin (Essonne)*
by BENOIT MEREMBERT


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Ile de Sein (Finistère)*
by ANTHONY PLENEL









*
Archipel des Glénan (Finistère)*
by FREDERIC LE MOUILLOUR


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Boulogne sur Mer (Pas-de-Calais)*
by ANTHONY PLENEL










*Auriol (Bouches-du-Rhône)*
by SEBASTIEN JOUVE


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Today's Tour de France starting line town: *Saint-Gaudens, Haute-Garonne*









https://flic.kr/p/br28yr


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Técou (Tarn)*
by BERNARD ROUSSET










*Decazeville (Aveyron)*
by BERNARD ROUSSET


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Vic-sur- Cère (Cantal)*
by BERNARD ROUSSET










*Mende (Lozère)*
by BERNARD ROUSSET


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Verteuil-d'Agenais (Lot-et-Garonne)*
by BERNARD ROUSSET










*Arcachan (Gironde)*
By BERNARD ROUSSET


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Villefranche-de-Rouergue (Aveyron)*
by BERNARD ROUSSET










*Saint-Cirq-Lapopie (Lot)*
by BERNARD ROUSSET


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Saumur ( Maine-et-Loire)*
by OLIVIER VAUDEL









*
Angers (Maine-et-loire)*
by BENOIT MAREMBERT


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

donquichotedelmedina said:


> *Verteuil-d'Agenais (Lot-et-Garonne)*
> by BERNARD ROUSSET
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, this was in today's stage of Le Tour.

I was looking for aerial pics on flickr for these beautiful places that I see daily in the Tour stages (so that I can post them in the "France - One photo a day" thread), but there's almost nothing. This has made me realize how amazing aerial photography is and how different it makes things look, compared to normal photography. And it has also compelled me to come here and thank all those who have posted images here.


----------



## Rdx MG (Jan 19, 2011)

Most beautiful country in the world.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Places from the valley of Dordogne, one of the most beautiful places in France:


Vallée de la Dordogne - Grand Site de Midi-Pyrénées (Carennac) by Compte officiel du Comité Régional du Tourisme, on Flickr


DOR0056Vallée de la Dordogne - Grand Site de Midi-Pyrénées (Vers Martel) by Compte officiel du Comité Régional du Tourisme, on Flickr


Vallée de la Dordogne - Grand Site de Midi-Pyrénées (Creysse) by Compte officiel du Comité Régional du Tourisme, on Flickr


Vallée de la Dordogne - Grand Site de Midi-Pyrénées (Martel) by Compte officiel du Comité Régional du Tourisme, on Flickr


Vallée de la Dordogne - Grand Site de Midi-Pyrénées (Meyronne) by Compte officiel du Comité Régional du Tourisme, on Flickr


Vallée de la Dordogne - Grand Site de Midi-Pyrénées (Château de Lanzac, propriété privée) by Compte officiel du Comité Régional du Tourisme, on Flickr


Vallée de la Dordogne - Grand Site de Midi-Pyrénées (Château de la Treyne) by Compte officiel du Comité Régional du Tourisme, on Flickr


Vallée de la Dordogne - Grand Site de Midi-Pyrénées (Château de Belcastel) by Compte officiel du Comité Régional du Tourisme, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Vallée de la Dordogne - Grand Site de Midi-Pyrénées (Soulliac - Abbatiale Ste Marie) by Compte officiel du Comité Régional du Tourisme, on Flickr


Vallée de la Dordogne - Grand Site de Midi-Pyrénées (Canoë) by Compte officiel du Comité Régional du Tourisme, on Flickr


Vallée de la Dordogne - Grand Site de Midi-Pyrénées (Château de la Treyne) by Compte officiel du Comité Régional du Tourisme, on Flickr


Vallée de la Dordogne - Grand Site de Midi-Pyrénées (Château de Castenau-Bretenoux) by Compte officiel du Comité Régional du Tourisme, on Flickr


Vallée de la Dordogne - Grand Site de Midi-Pyrénées (Loubressac) by Compte officiel du Comité Régional du Tourisme, on Flickr


Vallée de la Dordogne - Grand Site de Midi-Pyrénées (Tours de St Laurent) by Compte officiel du Comité Régional du Tourisme, on Flickr


Vallée de la Dordogne - Grand Site de Midi-Pyrénées (Autoire) by Compte officiel du Comité Régional du Tourisme, on Flickr


Vallée de la Dordogne - Grand Site de Midi-Pyrénées (Loubressac) by Compte officiel du Comité Régional du Tourisme, on Flickr


Vallée de la Dordogne - Grand Site de Midi-Pyrénées (Château de Castenau-Bretenoux) by Compte officiel du Comité Régional du Tourisme, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

A flight over Southern Île-de-France


Mike Victor by DouDomi, on Flickr


Château de Breteuil by DouDomi, on Flickr


Château du Marais by DouDomi, on Flickr


Château de Baville by DouDomi, on Flickr


Château du Mesnil Voisin by DouDomi, on Flickr


Château de Courances by DouDomi, on Flickr


Forêt de Fontainebleau& Autoroute A6 by DouDomi, on Flickr


Château de Chevry by DouDomi, on Flickr


Bourron-Marlotte by DouDomi, on Flickr


Les Ulis - Bures - Gif by DouDomi, on Flickr


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Such a beautiful country France. Ive always loved to see aerials of the different departments of France.


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Carrey-le-Rouet (Bouches-du-Rhône)*
by CHRISTOPHE BEN











*Sausset-les-Pins (Bouches-du-Rhône)*
by CHRISTOPHE BEN


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

* Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer (Bouches-du-Rhône)*
by CHRISTOPHE BEN










*Cap d'Agde (Hérault)*
by CHRISTOPHE BEN


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Grenoble (Isère)*
by CHRISTOPHE BEN










*Grenoble (Isère)*
by Patrick de Goumoëns


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Strasbourg (Bas-Rhin)*
by Patrick Bantzhaff










*Mulhouse (Haut-Rhin)*
By Patrick Bantzhaff


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Strasbourg (Bas-Rhin)*
by Patrick Bantzhaff









*
Strasbourg (Bas-Rhin)*
by Patrick Bantzhaff


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

* Chassenon-le-Bourg (Vendée)*
by THIERRY ROQUET


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

* Chassenon-le-Bourg (Vendée)*
by THIERRY ROQUET


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Lorient (Morbihan)*
by FREDERIC LE MOUILLOUR


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Lorient (Morbihan)*
by FREDERIC LE MOUILLOUR


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Ile de Bréhat (Côtes-d'Armor)*
by FREDERIC LE MOUILLOUR


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

* Ile Rousse (Haute-Corse)*
by MATTHIEU COLIN


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Calvi (Haute-Corse)*
by CHRISTIAN LAMBIN


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Sant Ambroggio (Haute-Corse)*
By CHRISTIAN LAMBIN


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Calvi (Haute-Corse)*
by CLAUDE DUBOIS


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Bastia (Haute-Corse)*
by CLAUDE DUBOIS


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Corte (Haute-Corse)*
by Sylvain Corneloup


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Saint-Jean d'Arves (Savoie)*
by CHRISTIAN COSSON


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Ile de Fédrun (Loire-Atlantique)*
by ANTHONY PENEL


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Batz-sur-Mer (Loire-Atlantique)*
by ANTHONY PENEL


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Saint-Brévin-les-Pins (Loire-Atlantique)*
by FRANCIS LEROY


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Mesquer (Loire-Atlantique)*
by FRANCIS LEROY


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Le Pouliguen (Loire-Atlantique)*
by KIMY TRAN


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Saint-Joachim (Loire-Atlantique)*
by PIERRE D'ERSU


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Vannes (Morbihan)*
by FREDERIC LE MOUILOUR


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Vannes (Morbihan)*
by FREDERIC LE MOUILLOUR


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

Penn Lann (Morbihan)
by ANTOINE GRONDEAU


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Chartres (Eur-et-Loire)*
by FRED GEIGER










​


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Châteaudun (Eure-et-Loire)*
by VINCENT TOURNAIRE


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Villeneuve-les-Avignon (Vaucluse)*
By MATTHIEU COLIN


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Neuf-Brisach (Haut-Rhin)*
by HERVE COLSON


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Rillieux-la-Pape (Rhône)*
by JACQUES LIENARD


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Le Havre (Seine-Maritime)*
by CHARLELIE COUTINHO


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Dieppe (Seine-Maritime)*
by VINCENT TOURNAIRE


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Port-en-Bessin (Calvados)*
by BENOIT MAREMBERT


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Saint-Gilles (La Réunion)*
By Ausgustin Aubert









​


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Cahors (Lot)*
By Vincent Tournaire


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

* Bretenoux (Lot)*
By  Marguerite Despature









​


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

* Carennac (Lot)*
By  Marguerite Despature









​


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

* Souillac (Lot)*
By  Jean-Michel Ban









​


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

* Port-en-Bessin (Calvados)*
By  François Boizot









​


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

* Maintenon (	Eure-et-Loir)*
By  Christian Lambin









​


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

* Chartres (	Eure-et-Loir)*
By  Christian Lambin









​


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

* Malherbes (	Loiret)*
By  Christian Lambin









​


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

* Versailles (Yvelines)*
By  Anthony Plenel









​


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

* Saint-Cannat (Bouches-du-Rhône)*
By  Sébastien Jouve









​


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

* Le Touquet-Paris-Plage (Pas-de-Calais)*
By  Anthony Penel









​


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Paris (Ile de France)*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ojaeger/14702802372/​


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Some views from Bing Maps:

*Metz*, Lorraine











*Strasbourg*, Alsace











*Besançon*, Free County


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Saint-Etienne*, Rhône-Alpes











*Grenoble*, Rhône-Alpes











*Valence*, Rhône-Alpes


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Caen*, Normandy


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Bordeaux*, Aquitaine


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Lyon*, Rhône-Alpes

Les Brotteaux









La Croix-Rousse









Parc de la Tête d'Or









Presqu'île


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Aix-en-Provence*, Provence











*Avignon*, Provence


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Yay, you're back


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Saint-Pierre-Montlimart (Maine-et-Loire)*









http://www.survoldefrance.fr/affichage2.php?img=48434​


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Dieppe*, Normandy


Dieppe Kite Festival from Above by Wind Watcher, on Flickr


*Les Cars*, Limousin


Les Cars : vestiges du château des Cars (Haute-Vienne, Limousin) by Fred YVONNE, on Flickr


*Les Portes*, Isle of Rhé


Les Portes, Ile de Re by Ningaloo., on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Giens*, Loire Valley

Gien et la Loire -Loiret; photo par cerf-volant , 09.08.13 by 8db8, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Affieux*, Limousin


Affieux by Fred YVONNE, on Flickr


*Ouistreham*, Normandy


Le Port d'Ouistreham (Calvados-FR) by levaletfrancois, on Flickr


*Château d'Haroué*, Lorraine


Château d'Haroué; photo par cerf-volant; 10.09.13. by 8db8, on Flickr


*Marans*, Poitou-Charentes


Marans by Ningaloo., on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Puy de Dôme*, Auvergne


Le Puy de Dôme; photo par cerf-volant; 17.08.14 by 8db8, on Flickr


*Haras du Pin*, Normandy


Haras National du Pin au Pin-au-Haras (Orne-FR) by levaletfrancois, on Flickr


*Arun Island*, Brittany


_FL62742 by frederic., on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Quinenec hamlet*, Belle-Île, Brittany


Hameau de Quinenec, Le Palais, Belle-Île-en-Mer (Morbihan) by arnaudpoirier, on Flickr


*Pyla sur Mer*, Aquitaine


Dune du Pilat by Vins 64, on Flickr



IMG_0198 by Pregno's pics, on Flickr


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Ajaccio (Corse-du-Sud)*

​


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Pont de Normandie*


KAP On Pont de Normandie by Pierre Lesage, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Vendée*


Turbines nr Auzay by Ningaloo., on Flickr


*Orgues d'Ille-sur-Têt*, Roussillon


Site des Orgues @Ille-sur-Têt by Benjamin MOUROT, on Flickr


*Château de Murol*, Auvergne


CVCF October week end in Murol by Pierre Lesage, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Château de Beaumesnil*, Normandy


Château de Beaumesnil (Eure-FR) by levaletfrancois, on Flickr


*Pointe de Trevignon*, Brittany


Pointe de Trevignon by Ningaloo., on Flickr


*Lanildut*, Brittany


_8F14930 by frederic., on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Èze*, French Riviera


village d'Eze by b.four, on Flickr


*Châtillon-d'Azergues*, Rhône-Alpes


Châtillon-d'Azergues by Christian Mens, on Flickr


*Saint-Laurent d'Oingt*, Rhône-Alpes


Petite chapelle vue de l'Oingt. by Mary-Bel, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Île aux Oiseaux*, Aquitaine



image by jean.duffour, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Château de Chenonceaux*


Survol de Chenonceaux en montgolfière by jcguyot, on Flickr


Survol de Chenonceaux en montgolfière by jcguyot, on Flickr


*Château de Chantilly*


Château de Chantilly by hec.thierry, on Flickr


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Pézenas (Hérault)*











​


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Aubais (Gard)
Christophe ben









Sommières (Gard)
François Lavergne







*​ [/B]


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Beaucaire (Gard)
Marie Hautcoeur










Carpentras (Vaucluse)
Marie Hautcoeur






*


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Saint-Rémy-de-Provence ( Bouches-du-Rhône)
Marie Hautcoeur









Les Baux-de-Provence ( Bouches-du-Rhône)
Marie Hautcoeur






*


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Tarascon ( ( Bouches-du-Rhône)

Marie Hautcoeur






*


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Saint-Rémy-de-Provence (Bouches-du-Rhône)
Marie Hautcoeur







*


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Arles (Bouches-du-Rhône )
Marie Hautcoeur







*


----------

